# Looking for Cooking class in PA



## mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking for a cooking class in SE Pa.  My son is 31. I want to give him a Bday present.  I have heard of cooking classes for singles.  A group gets together, prepares the meal and eats at the end.  Maybe sparks will fly or not.

Any info or website would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for your help!

email - remax@voicenet.com


----------

